# Star Wars in your Terminal !!!!!!



## gigi (Mar 12, 2002)

open the terminal app
type "telnet"
then type "open towel.blinkenlights.nl"
enjoy the movie


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 12, 2002)

THAT WAS GREAT!!!


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 12, 2002)

Awesome!  But ... they've got "too much, time on their hands."


----------



## simX (Mar 12, 2002)

I didn't watch the whole thing, but a tip to all of you who ARE going to watch the whole thing:

Open your Terminal wide before you watch it -- it's annoying when you resize while it's playing.


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 12, 2002)

cool wow never seen that b 4 next movie??????


----------



## adambyte (Mar 12, 2002)

Oh... my... God... just out of curiosity, how does somebody make something like that? Wouldn't it take a HECK OF A LOT of time? Like... months?


----------



## thedbp (Mar 13, 2002)

I wish I had found that in my BBSing days.  I wonder how slow that would have been on my C64 over a 300 baud modem.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 13, 2002)

Wow. That was unquestionably the most amazing thing ever to hit telnet.    
I really liked their version of princess leia, complete with brackets for all the curvy bits.

And my first modem was a 75 baud with switches all over it. You could watch each character appear one at a time on that.


----------



## WoLF (Mar 13, 2002)

That was shorter than I expected. They must have not finished it.


----------



## StarBuck (Mar 14, 2002)

Very sad that someone spent months doing this but I must be sadder for watching all of it : )


----------



## ulrik (Mar 14, 2002)

this is so geek.....I REALLY LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Trip (Mar 14, 2002)

I think I'm in love...

I'm gonna use SnapzPro to record this so I can always watch it on the go.


----------



## karavite (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey, I didn't get any audio!


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karavite _
> *Hey, I didn't get any audio! *


----------



## karavite (Mar 15, 2002)

The Princess is as hot as she ever was!


----------



## karavite (Mar 15, 2002)

The Princess is as hot as she ever was!


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2002)

I think Lord Vader was quite the actor...


----------



## senne (Mar 17, 2002)

oooooooooohman! i just got back my OS X, and the first thing i did, was watching this movie! i loooved it! hehe 


senne.


----------

